# Amnesty at 50 - concert series



## Crosseyedpianist (Mar 1, 2011)

A series of concerts at various venues in the UK given by acclaimed British pianist James Lisney to highlight the fiftieth anniversary of Amnesty International, which exists to promote human rights and works worldwide for the release of prisoners of conscience, to secure fair trials for political prisoners; and seeks an end to torture, extrajudicial executions, 'disappearances' and the death penalty.

The concerts feature Chopin's Opus 62 _Nocturnes_, late sonatas and songs by Schubert, Liszt's _Harmonies poetiques et religieuses_ and the ethereal _Benediction de Dieu dans la Solitude_, and more….

Further information, including links to venues, here

Donations can be made at the concerts, or by visiting JustGiving.com

This is an important cause - and an opportunity to enjoy fine music.


----------

